# Exton Park Old Hall & Fort Henry



## Infraredd (Feb 27, 2014)

Found this by accident whilst researching local follies.
Ruins of Old Hall, built by Harrington family in late C16 - early C17. It was burnt and badly damaged in 1811 and subsequently burnt down in 1915. Seems that after the first fire the building was handed over to the estate carpenters who obviously didn't learn anything from the previous occupancy and finished the job a hundred years later. It has 2 cellars but I only found one and that one had a rusty steel door fixed in place so I had to shoot through the gap betwixt the door and the frame.
Fort Henry built for Henry Noel, 6th Earl of Gainsborough (after whom the building is named) by William Legg of Stamford between 1786 and 1789. Fort Henry, however, has been fully restored and although not open to the public, can be viewed from the eastern side of the Upper Lake.......yeah right 
Well I didn't get any internal shots 'cause it was locked and all the single glazed windows were steamed up it being 7am in the morning. It's described as a pleasure palace on another site but the naff furniture and calor gas cooker in the kitchen don't do it any favours. However i did discover the boat garage/tunnel.........
Old Hall



Exton Old Hall 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Exton Old Hall 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Exton Old Hall 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Exton Old Hall 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Exton Old Hall 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Cellar




Cellar door by Infraredd, on Flickr




Cellar 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Cellar 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Main kitchen fireplace/ range complete with windows?




Chimney by Infraredd, on Flickr



Chimney 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Fort Henry



Fort Henry 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Fort Henry 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Fort Henry 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Fort Henry 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Fort Henry tunnel 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr



Fort Henry tunnel 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Fort Henry tunnel 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Finally this poor fellow was so slow that it putrefied before it could make it up the bank and no I didn't pose it.




Pigeon by Infraredd, on Flickr

thanks for looking
Full set http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157641583545254/


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2014)

Interesting buildings & great images.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow! What a place. Looks lush! 
Absolutely stunning photography as usual. Cheers for sharing the history too!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 28, 2014)

Another cracking post, your pics are fab!


----------



## banshee (Feb 28, 2014)

superb pics and an eerie looking place.great use of the word 'betwixt'


----------

